# Hiawatha



## COB (Jun 22, 2015)

jbhjt-5083315606@sale.craigslist.org

Can anybody date this Hiawatha? The seller had it posted for $400 a couple of days ago. Someone apparently sent the seller a reply telling him that it was a pre- war bike and the seller raised the price to $600.


----------



## COB (Jun 22, 2015)

Not sure how to post the link but the bike is on Indianapolis Indiana Craigslist.


----------



## tanksalot (Jun 22, 2015)

Here's the link.
American Pickers Syndrome for sure.
https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/bik/5083315606.html


----------



## ratina (Jun 22, 2015)

Whoever told him prewar is wrong. Bike is postwar, judging by the headbadge number he posted, it's a 52 or 53. Not worth more than $200 in my opinion.


----------



## vincev (Jun 22, 2015)

LOL,just a bike to take up room.Would not give anything for it.OK maybe $50.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jun 22, 2015)

It's actually a bike I would love to own. But a much nicer example. I have everything but the fenders for it. I'd consider it for a sixth of the price because I do have the missing pieces. I agree though, it's early 50's.


----------



## mrg (Jun 22, 2015)

He says because its a skip tooth its pre-war, I know I have owned at least a 1955 OG skip tooth bike, anyone had anything newer with skip tooth ?


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jun 23, 2015)

My '57 Murray Super Deluxe Fleetline is skip tooth. So was the '57 Western Flyer X-53 Super I used to have.


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 23, 2015)

*I've pretty much given up on my faith in humanity looking at Craigslist these days.  More and more postings are out right misleading / lies, or completely insane descriptions and prices.  It's like it's open season on our fellow man.  I used to email these people and try and educate them.......waste of time and effort. Lost causes most of them.  I could post 100 links on here a day of stuff that is just so "Wrong" on CL .....you really have to wade through alot of sewage to hit on an honest seller or description.  
Antique bicycles have been bumped up to 1990s now..........good news if you're into "antiques" I guess.  Anything goes.  Yikes!*


----------



## ratina (Jun 23, 2015)

CWC used skip tooth until around 1954 when they switched to the AMF style frame.


----------



## okmain (Jul 12, 2015)

*just acquired pre 54 Hiawatha St. Croix skip tooth with fenders, tank and light*

you can see pics on facebook. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/370077396500469/475066389334902/?notif_t=like


----------



## Big Moe (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeah, That dude is on CRACK.


----------

